# Шейный остеохондроз



## Mary1978 (14 Май 2017)

Добрый день! Меня зовут Елена. Хотела бы узнать мнение докторов по поводу моей ситуации. Началось все с февраля месяца. Сначала две недели болела голова,потом началась шаткость походки и легкое головокружение. Жгло макушку, затылок. Делала уздг сосудов шеи,МРТ ш/ о и грудного отдела, рентген ш/ о. По результатам уздг Ким не утолщен. Кровоток симметричен,скорости и спектры обычные. Вариант входа левой ПА в костный канал поперечных отростков шейных позвонков на уровне С5. Вариант развития ПА- малый диаметр левой ПА. Лёгкая непрямолинейность хода обеих ПА в вертиблярном отделе. Была на консультации у отоневролога,сказали проблем с вестибюляркой нет. Назначили курс уколов мильгаммы, медокалм, Актовегин. Пропила  сермион,тизанил, Детралекс,аэртал, фенозипам по ситуации,драмина. Делаю массаж шейного и грудного отдела и лфк. Сейчас на данный момент шаткость небольшая сохраняется и жжение в макушке головы. Все анализы в норме. Гармоны тоже в норме,так как у меня узловой диффузный зоб и микроаденома гипофиза. МРТ на предмет микроаденомы делаю ежегодно с контрастом. Что можете посоветовать? Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (14 Май 2017)

@Mary1978, Елена, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Mary1978 (14 Май 2017)

Прикладываю снимки.

    

Хочу ещё добавить, что давление у меня нормально 120/80. Сейчас пью препарат с глюказамином и хондроитином. И ещё беспокоят мушки перед глазами. У окулиста была, по части зрения и глазного давления все хорошо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Май 2017)

Вам желательно обратиться за помощью к грамотному мануальному терапевту. На Форуме консультируют московские врачи доктора Ступин Фёдор Петрович и Рудковский Андрей Иосифович (AIR).


----------



## Mary1978 (15 Май 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо!


----------



## AIR (15 Май 2017)

День добрый! На функциональных снимках видно ограничение сгибание С0-С1 ...  Кроме того, боковой наклон С0-С1-С2 справа.... Все это может говорить о мышечно-тонических изменениях на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .. Подобные нарушения вполне могут вызывать данную симптоматику. .


----------



## Mary1978 (15 Май 2017)

Спасибо! То есть , на фоне всего этого и проявляются лёгкие головокружения и шаткость?


----------



## AIR (15 Май 2017)

Mary1978 написал(а):


> Спасибо! То есть , на фоне всего этого и проявляются лёгкие головокружения и шаткость?


Читаем снова :


AIR написал(а):


> Подобные нарушения вполне могут вызывать данную симптоматику. .


----------



## Mary1978 (15 Май 2017)

Поняла))) как говорит мой папа " для тех кто в бронепоезде",. Спасибо!)))

И что же мне с этим делать? Вроде все пропила и проколола. Заканчиваю курс массажа. А голова не проходит. И можно ли мне ехать на море?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Май 2017)

Mary1978 написал(а):


> И что же мне с этим делать?


Пройти лечение у прокомментировавшего вашу тему доктора Рудковского. Если больше нравится доктор Ступин, то можете записаться к нему.


----------



## Mary1978 (15 Май 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Пройти лечение у прокомментировавшего вашу тему доктора Рудковского. Если больше нравится доктор Ступин, то можете записаться к нему.


Обязательно!)))


----------

